# kde 4.3

## Meconiotronic

Oggi è uscito nell'albero portage Kde 4.3.

Stavo provando ad installare kde-base/kde-meta prendendo il package.kweywords e il package.mask dall'overlay kde-testing ma ottengo un infinità di blocchi dovuti alla versione precedente. Dovrei disinstallare il 4.2? Mi chiedo se tante volte qualcuno ha fatto una guida all'upgrade...

Grazie per ogni consiglio. Tra l'atro non posso neanche aggiornare il sistema perchè si tira dentro kde 4.3 come dipendenza prima ancora che io toccassi qualcosa.

----------

## Scen

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Stavo provando ad installare kde-base/kde-meta prendendo il package.kweywords e il package.mask dall'overlay kde-testing ma ottengo un infinità di blocchi dovuti alla versione precedente. Dovrei disinstallare il 4.2? Mi chiedo se tante volte qualcuno ha fatto una guida all'upgrade...
> 
> 

 

E' appena stato inserito nel Portage tree.... MASCHERATO  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Prima di cominciare a strapparsi i capelli dalla disperazione perchè le cose non funzionano, ti consiglierei di aspettare almeno un pochino, portando pazienza, fino a che tutte le ebuild non saranno aggiornate (1-2 giorni?) (ho fatto anche io qualche volta aggiornamenti "in corsa", incappando sempre e solamente in problemi)

Tutto questo rigorosamente IMHO.

----------

## devilheart

ho riscontrato anche io questo problema ma non uso overlay. ho risolto costruento una lista delle robe di kde che ho installato esplicitamente prendendola dal world file, ho rimosso kde 4.2 e ho installato tutto quello che c'era in quella lista

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ok proverò e vi faccio sapere, ah cmq neanche io usavo l'overlay, l'ho aggiunto esclusivamente per prendere il pack.keywords e il pack.unmask di kde 4.3 per sicurezza.

----------

## table

Secondo voi quanto ci può mettere per passare da hard masked a ~x86 ?

----------

## Scen

 *table wrote:*   

> Secondo voi quanto ci può mettere per passare da hard masked a ~x86 ?

 

When it's done  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   Secondo voi quanto ci può mettere per passare da hard masked a ~x86 ? 
> 
> When it's done 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # grep -rH kde-meta /usr/portage/profiles

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/amd64/package.mask:-~kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.0

/usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:~kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.0

```

notevole. il 4.3 è stato smascherato prima su amd64 che su x86.

----------

## devilheart

neanche tanto. praticamente chiunque abbia comprato un pc nuovo negli ultimi 2/3 anni ha sicuramente una cpu a 64bit

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> neanche tanto. praticamente chiunque abbia comprato un pc nuovo negli ultimi 2/3 anni ha sicuramente una cpu a 64bit

 

certo ma il fatto che x86 abbia molti più pacchetti stabili rispetto a amd64 e che quest'ultima comporti pochi vantaggi pratici all'utente medio hanno fatto si che x86 rimanesse, a torto o a ragione, quella più utilizzata.

----------

## devilheart

allora forse finalmente la situazione si sta ribaltando

----------

## Krog

4.3 funzionante egregiamente su eeepc 900A  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *table wrote:*   

> Secondo voi quanto ci può mettere per passare da hard masked a ~x86 ?

 

Leggendo la documentazione ufficiale pare che stabilizzeranno la release 4.4.x non la 4.3.x

----------

## cloc3

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   Secondo voi quanto ci può mettere per passare da hard masked a ~x86 ? 
> 
> Leggendo la documentazione ufficiale pare che stabilizzeranno la release 4.4.x non la 4.3.x

 

stiamo parlando di passare in tilde, non in stable.

in tilde ci siamo già.

almeno nominalmente, perché ho sincato due volte e sono rimasto mascherato su x86.

----------

## X-Drum

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> stiamo parlando di passare in tilde, non in stable.

 

beh si so leggere avevo capito   :Rolling Eyes: 

se per "tilde" intendi masked by keyword aka unstable, non ci sono notizie in merito

le uniche indicazioni che il team di kde ha epresso sono quelle che ho riportato prima,

di conseguenza non ci saranno "promozioni" se non quella a stable della release 4.4.x

----------

## Maialovic

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Leggendo la documentazione ufficiale pare che stabilizzeranno la release 4.4.x non la 4.3.x

 

Non per fare il pillicuso, ma leggendo da http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/ non è che dice che stabilizzeranno kde4.4 ma semplicemente kde3 sarà tolto dall'alberto principale non prima dell'arrivo kde4.4, che non significa dalla sua stabilizzazione ma dal momento del suo rilascio.....almeno questo ho capito io

----------

